# Taylor 81A Universal Meter



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Folks, does anyone have a Manual/Circuit Diagram for this old 1940's wooden cased multimeter please ? It was later replaced by the 83A, and its manual might be of help. 
Yes, there are pictures of the 83A on the internet(radiomuseum etc.), & I've posted requests on the VMARS & VRR&R Forums, but nothing yet. So thought someone might have some old do***entation from their seagoing days.

Regards, David


----------

